# florida squatting laws



## mia_manatees (Jun 18, 2007)

does anyone know anything about squatting laws/ squatter rights in florida (to be more specific miami/or miami beach)....im trying to find out what im getting myself and my friends into....im not really asking for all the answers...a link or a point in the right direction would be great! i hear alot of horror stories from kids and hobo's about the police... knowing my rights would really help cause no one seems to know em


----------

